# The largest calibre center fired rifle in the world!



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Think I'll pass on that one!:no::no:


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Wow... I would have to pass on pulling one off with that thing lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

It would hurt tomorrow but I'd do it no doubt!


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

It would be worth the cost of the $40 bullet to see someone shoulder fire it from a standing position.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Kascus said:


> It would be worth the cost of the $40 bullet to see someone shoulder fire it from a standing position.


How about a .700?


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> How about a .700?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ged4lz_Fw2Y


 
Amazing he didn't kill someone or himself!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> It would hurt tomorrow but I'd do it no doubt!



Exactly!!! Just give me a Barrett 50 and I'd be happy!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd do it.......If a time machine is ever made real, I'm gonna take that gun T-Rex hunting.
Scoots


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh the beauty of youth! LOL. In earlier times, yes, I would have shot it. The sore muscles and body aches don't heal as fast now as they once did! ;-)


----------

